# Extreme peptides .com or .net?



## Boosted19 (Aug 21, 2014)

Is ep website .com or .net
Just don't wanna buy scan clen! Thanks!!!


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 21, 2014)

Wtf?


----------



## Boosted19 (Aug 21, 2014)

? ^^
Is extremepeptides site a .com or. .net there are both. I just wanna make sure to not get scammed. Thanks!


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 21, 2014)

Same company.


----------



## Boosted19 (Aug 21, 2014)

evolutionpep said:


> Same company.


Ok thanks! Was just worried if one of the sites was a knock off scam site. Thanks!


----------

